# Radio in Autotrail



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, does anyone please know of a radio that will replace the one in our Autotrail Cherokee 2011. It has the rear view camera input and the digital tv that supplies the dropdown monitor. I have looked everywhere and cant seem to find many units that have the built in tv tuner. It has completely failed and to be honest has never given good reception. I have seen some units on a website Chinavision, but do not know anything about them. Any help would be appreciated Thankyou.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Radio*

Hi

Silly question, but could this be a warranty item?

Russell


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

No, not under warranty, over 2 years old, don't mind replacing as it has never had good reception, even though we had a new aerial fitted. Autotrail would not have anything to do with it even when it was under warranty, just struggling to find another unit that has tv tuner built in for the monitor. Thanks


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

Have a look on the Halfords website at item number - 234299

It might just do what you need it to do.

Just realised that now I've paid subs I can post links -

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_788253_langId_-1_categoryId_165474


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Yep crap reception with built in media centre struggling to find freebies channels. I fitted additional 12vdc & 220vac outlets in PSU locker ( see my thread in in AT section) and am now looking to purchase a dual voltage freebies box to resole problem, its a simple matter to swap Ariel cable across lockers.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Yep crap reception with built in media centre struggling to find freebies channels. I fitted additional 12vdc & 220vac outlets in PSU locker ( see my thread in in AT section) and am now looking to purchase a dual voltage freebies box to resole problem, its a simple matter to swap Ariel cable across lockers.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

For freebies read freeview using a tablet on forums is a pain


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

bob-in-dav said:


> Have a look on the Halfords website at item number - 234299
> 
> It might just do what you need it to do.
> 
> ...


What radio was this as the link to Halfords just goes to the Halfords main page not to any one radio ?.


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

hi we have just had a new radio fitted at auto- trail factory at grimsby
this one Is Great , a complete change no losing channels , sound is better, dtv works. happy


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

larrywatters said:


> hi we have just had a new radio fitted at auto- trail factory at grimsby
> this one Is Great , a complete change no losing channels , sound is better, dtv works. happy


Is the new radio a replacement or a completely different model?

My radio is as much use as a chocolate fireguard although the rest of the unit, sat-nav, TV etc. works fine.
I would like to change the whole thing and fit a decent DAB radio but there doesn't seem to be anything on the market that will replace the whole unit and includes a TV tuner.

If anyone has found a Pioneer or similar that will de the same job I would love to know about it.

Landyman.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hatikvah said:


> Hi, does anyone please know of a radio that will replace the one in our Autotrail Cherokee 2011. It has the rear view camera input and the digital tv that supplies the dropdown monitor. I have looked everywhere and cant seem to find many units that have the built in tv tuner. It has completely failed and to be honest has never given good reception. I have seen some units on a website Chinavision, but do not know anything about them. Any help would be appreciated Thankyou.


I fitted a Pioneer AVH 2400 bt brilliant bit of kit also added sat nav to it AVIC 130 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pioneer-A...r_Technology&hash=item1e7cdb8c2a#ht_322wt_721

You could buy the Radio unit first and then add the Sat Nav at later date or not bother . They are far superior to other units on the market I think and well worth that bit extra .
Just back from 3 wks in France and the sat nav worked great .
There are various head units available from Pioneer just make sure the sat nav unit matches .


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

hi Landyman this is a replacement unit the last one was errrrrrrrr
useless. the new unit is for the 2014 range and really dose sound great


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

larrywatters said:


> hi Landyman this is a replacement unit the last one was errrrrrrrr
> useless. the new unit is for the 2014 range and really dose sound great


Hope they replace mine with the new one when its goes in for warranty issues next month, present unit is absolute rubbish.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Ditto*

Been having problems with my unit from new in 2012 March.
Taking it in to Autotrail next week for fix or replacement.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Once mine warms up the display starts flashing on and off slowly at first then increasing to a very rapid flash, audio is not affected, anyone experienced similar!


----------



## Badger-man (Aug 14, 2013)

*Replacement Radio.*

Landyman,
I have 'Given up' on my Media Pack, even though it's still under warranty, I have got a JVC double din Dab radio, to replace the fitted unit, and a Freeview Box (tiny) with USB and SD record facility, I will do as others and fit a 230v/12v socket in the Power supply cupboard.to power it. Reception is terribleand the fitted freeview box is annoying, not a patch on an Avtex TV. The Sat-Nav too is useless, not as good as my old Tom tom.
Think Autotrail tried to do 'Too Much with a poor product' (it was probably cheap ?). Ray


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Auto trail head units are up there with the best of the cr*p, radio does not pick up any channel, tv about 3 channels if you are lucky, and the sat- nav cannot find us even if we are parked on our drive, typical Chinese shi*

when you are prepared to spend 50/60k on a motorhome does a couple of hundred quid here or there really matter for the sake of a decent bit of kit, beggar's belief.

M


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

delawaredandy said:


> Auto trail head units are up there with the best of the cr*p, radio does not pick up any channel, tv about 3 channels if you are lucky, and the sat- nav cannot find us even if we are parked on our drive, typical Chinese shi*
> 
> when you are prepared to spend 50/60k on a motorhome does a couple of hundred quid here or there really matter for the sake of a decent bit of kit, beggar's belief.
> 
> M


Just had a new head unit fitted in our Delaware under warranty. First indications are that it is a huge improvement. 
Our dealer told me that there had been lots of problems with the unit originally fitted to my M/H (purchased April 2012) so they replaced it with the latest version. Never had a problem with the sat-nav apart from the antenna connection coming apart soon after we first used it. A liberal amount of insulation tape round the plug and socket sorted that one.
For more info look at my previous post Delaware problems sorted


----------

